# How to remove Windows Live messenger virus



## twiztedd (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,
I installed a virus (while chatting to my friend on MSN) It was something like myspace pics

My Anti-virus cannot detect it. Please help me out !!

Thanxxx


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

twiztedd said:


> Hi,
> I installed a virus (while chatting to my friend on MSN) It was something like myspace pics
> 
> My Anti-virus cannot detect it. Please help me out !!
> ...


Hi and welcome to TSG.
What Anti-virus program are you using?
Run an online scan.and let us know the result.
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## twiztedd (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,
I have Kaspersky Anti-virus (7.0.0.125)

even though its updated, it cant detect the problem, 
When my windows load, there is a weird sound from my laptop (only once)

I have un-installed MSN Live Messenger.

The online scanner only detected a ADWARE_BESTOFFERS. thats it.

Please help me out !


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Post a Hijack this log one of our log experts will check it.

If you have HJT already please uninstall before reinstalling new version

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* .
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* use the AnalyseThis button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

They are always busy, so it may take some time.


----------



## ca12bon (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi blues, sorry, I know I didn't create this thread, but I'm having the exact same problem, and was really hoping you could help me 

I have copied the log file to this reply, can you let me know what I should do plz? ps, I'm getting evil stares from my co-workers...Q_Q

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 오전 9:47:31, on 2008-08-26
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ALToolBar BHO - {7F1A79F9-78D1-4186-9F60-EE0B63DF042A} - C:\Program Files\ESTsoft\ALToolBar\ALToolBand_123_55.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\4.1.509.6972\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ALToolBar - {38FBE93D-4CA1-4414-AF6A-94920C5BD8DA} - C:\Program Files\ESTsoft\ALToolBar\ALToolBand_123_55.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StylerToolBar - {D2F8F919-690B-4EA2-9FA7-A203D1E04F75} - C:\Program Files\Styler\TB\StylerTB.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [atchk] "C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XboxStat] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe" silentrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DrvIcon] C:\Program Files\VistaDriveIcon\DrvIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALYac] "C:\Program Files\ESTsoft\ALYac\AYUpdate.exe" /run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TrueTransparency] "C:\Program Files\TrueTransparency\TrueTransparency.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [VisualTaskTips] C:\Program Files\VisualTaskTips\VisualTaskTips.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NATEON] C:\Program Files\NATEON\BIN\NATEON.exe -as
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: 알툴바 빠른검색(&Q) - res://C:\Program Files\ESTsoft\ALToolBar\ALToolBand_123_55.dll/23/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\John\시작 메뉴\프로그램\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (file missing) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\John\시작 메뉴\프로그램\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk (file missing) (HKCU)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.filenori.co.kr
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.filenori.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {9CDD57AC-CA86-464C-B920-3228A388CC78} (NaverFileControl Control) - http://file.naver.com/activex/NaverFile.cab
O16 - DPF: {F2965546-AD6C-4C52-8A80-2A336FB50CA8} (FilenoriDownloadControl Control) - http://filenori.co.kr/app/FilenoriDownloadControl.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = sgsexchange.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = sgsexchange.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4F13C83D-B4AA-43D1-BDE6-C3438EE87CAA}: NameServer = 222.122.118.3
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = sgsexchange.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = sgsexchange.com
O23 - Service: ALYac_PZSrv - Unknown owner - C:\Program.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology System Status Service (atchksrv) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe
--
End of file - 7184 bytes


----------

